# LATINOAMERICA COMO LA UNION EUROPEA!!



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

antofasky said:


> oigan como k tarde o temprano Ecuador sera una provincia Peruana, son casi iguales ..una pregunta ..*ustedes no eran tan amigos de los Bolivianos? * pregunto pk como dicen k son una carga ..en todo caso ..si lo son! :|


una cosa es ser un amigo y otra cosa es ser un wevon que tenga que cargar con las consecuencias del otro


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

mira se q hablas x mi...yo no digo que mañana sea toda una gran republica....hablo del sentimiento de los foristas peruanos..que lo ultimo que quieren es la integracion...JAMAS he dicho que es facil...JAMAS he dihco que es rapido...se que cuesta...pero no puedo creer que personas con un minimo de inteligencia, y que han terminado la secundaria...piensen que unirse con otro pais es peor....como una integracion va a ser mala para uno de los dos paises??? PARA ESO SE HACEN ACUERDOS...se crean normas, pautas y limites...lo ultimo que un pais haria seria permitir algo que lo perjudique.....


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bien dicho Juan.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jajaja...ok Bratzo, lo que tu digas, integrate pues, que esperas?


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Perú sí tiene tratados con varios países de A.Latina, no se donde esta el revuelo... la Union Sudamericana de Naciones se dió en Cusco, Perú....


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

YO HABLO SOLAMENTE DE LOS FORISTAS!!! que tanto les cuesta entender eso...ok j block gracias..


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

No fue Bolivar quien hizo que el alto Peru sea una republica aparte? Y tambien le quito Guayaquil al Peru para la Gran Colombia.....

Hay acuerdos Bratzo...y hay una pagina tambien que habla del plan binacional con el Ecuador. Es algo chevere...hay cinco ejes viales planeados o que ya estan hechos pero necesitan ser renovados.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bratzo said:


> YO HABLO SOLAMENTE DE LOS FORISTAS!!! que tanto les cuesta entender eso...ok j block gracias..


Pero no entiendo, si hablas SOLO de los foristas, que te importa lo que pensemos o no pensemos si al final en pais SI se esta integrando a latinoamerica? Que importancia tiene lo que nosotros pensemos?


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Claro lo mismo digo yo, los foristas pueden hablar pero no es que Toledo, Bruce etc etc etc esten leyendo el foro y vayan a cumplir con lo que se dice aqui. Son solo opiniones no van a afectar las relaciones con los países de A.Latina.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

sabes porque importa? porque ustedes...los que tienen poder adquisitivo para disfrutar de internet, que estudairon la escuela secundaria, que probablemente estudian en buenas universidades y tienen un futuro seguro...son los que tienen el control sobre el pais...pero solo si quieren..y como ya me di cuenta...a ustedes no les interesa en lo absoluto...


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

América Latina ya ha estado metida en varios tratados de integración, como la ALALC, el Grupo Andino, el Mercosur, etc. Todos fracasan porque siempre surge un zonzo como Alan García, Allende, Hugo Chávez, Kirchner, Alfonsín, etc, que cierran sus mercados y mandan al tacho todo lo acordado. ¿Cómo se va a crear una zona de libre comercio con tanto idiota proteccionista? Yo creo que el Perú podría comenzar a integrarse con los países que muestren seriedad, como Chile, México o Colombia. Es decir, aquéllos que tengan un Grado de Inversión. No hay que perder tiempo asociándonos con los atorrantes como Hugo Chávez, o un probable presidente Evo Morales. Y si no hay buenos socios en la región, habrá que integrarse con Singapur, Malasia o China. Qué interesa de dónde sean! No es necesario ser vecino de un país para tener un TLC con él.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bratzo said:


> sabes porque importa? porque ustedes...los que tienen poder adquisitivo para disfrutar de internet, que estudairon la escuela secundaria, que probablemente estudian en buenas universidades y tienen un futuro seguro...son los que tienen el control sobre el pais...pero solo si quieren..y como ya me di cuenta...a ustedes no les interesa en lo absoluto...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

En verdad yo no tengo ningun control sobre el pais...si no lo has notado Bratzo, los que eligen a nuestros gobernantes son el pueblo...No todos los que "tenemos futuro" estamos interesados en la politica...si no te has dado cuenta. A mi no me interesa la politica en lo mas minimo...gracias a Dios.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

y desde cuando los politicos son los que gobiernan? LOS QUE GOBIERNAN SON LOS EMPRESARIOS...los que generan plata...cosas locas de la vida..la mayoria de empresarios grandes de peru estan metidos en la politica pero no tiene que ser asi....primero tienes que llevar un curso de politica para quitarte el prejuicio de politico = corrupto maldito..otro apso burocratico askeroso donde se desaparecen las arcas de un pais.....tienes que saber mas sobre eso..que loco...y eso que eres mas viejo que yo y conoces mas sobre la vida


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

Nos guste o no la idea de la union sudamericana, me parece q es el *la mejor alternativa para ser tomados en serio en el mundo*. Existe un gran potencial en nuestra region q debe ser usado. Sin embargo, JBlock tiene razon en decir q aun no estamos preparados para hacer un "nuevo pais" de la noche a la mañana. Existen muchos problemas sociales q necesitan ser solucionados antes de pensar en una integracion real. Por ahora creo q lo mejor es q sigan trabajando en lo economico y la infraestructura.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

No se esto ya es muy radical, solo opinamos, de aqui a que nuestras opiniones se hagan realidad hay una brecha muy grande. Lo que yo quiero es como lo dije antes es que Perú se una a China y los países de A.Latina para que el desarrollo venga a nosotros como intermediario entre los dos continentes.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jajaja...pues acaso voy a ser empresario? Hazme el favor...la camara de comercio de Lima es la menos escuchada por los politicos antes de tomar decisiones populistas. 

Creo que deberias dejar de pensar que todo es tan facil como suena. Tu deberias tomar unas clases de REALIDAD.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

BOLIVIA ES 4 VECES MUCHO MAS GRANDE QUE ECUADOR Y TIENE MUCHAS MAS RESERVAS DE GAS Y DE TODO TIPO DE RECURSOS NATURALES EN ABUNBANCIA LO QUE LES FALTA ES CAPITAL PARA COSECHARLO Y EXPORTARLO Y UNA SALIDA AL MAR Y QUE ASÍ SALGAN DE LA MISERIA PERO COMO PAÍS ES IGUAL DE RICO QUE EL PERÚ MISMO Y OJO QUE ES UN PAÍS MUCHO MENOS POBLADO SOLO 9 MILLONES DE BOLIVIANOS ESO NO ES NADA DE POBLACIÓN....... DE UN MISMO PLATO COME EL PERRO EL PERICOTE Y EL GATO.......ASÍ QUE PIENSEN Y RECUERDEN QUE BOLIVIA PERTENECIO AL PERÚ Y COMPARTIMOS MUCHOS VINCULOS DE NUESTRA HISTORIA ANTEPASADA Y DEJEMONOS DE HABLAR MIERDA DE ELLOS LA MISMA SANGRE INDIJENA ESPAÑOLA E INCA CORRE POR VUESTRAS VENAS QUIERAN O NO????? SOMOS Y TENEMOS EL MISMO LEGADO HISTORICO HELLO Y EN ALGÚN MOMENTO DE LA HISTORIA POR MALES
FUIMOS SEPARADOS ENTRE SIIIIII DESPIERTEN LA UNIÓN HACE LA FUERZA NO ESTAMOS PARA MENOSPRECIAR A NADIE QUE TENGA NUESTRA MISMA SANGRE SANGRE INCA,INDIJENA Y ESPAÑOLA ASÍ QUE.........


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Lo chevere de Bolivia tambien es que sus ciudades no son tan diferentes...o sea en poblacion. Y de verdad...9 millones no es nada para un pais de su tama~o.


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

Me gustaria saber q pensaria un boliviano sobre nuestros planes de "*anexacion*"...........


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Los Bolivianos se unirian a nosotros, si el estado Peruano lo propondria?


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Tendriamos que esperar a que la chica cruze~a se meta al foro para que nos de su opinion.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Yo creo que Perú aún no esta preparado para recibir a Bolivia en una unión, si se diese la situación.

Cuál es la bandera del lado derecho? Perú-Bolivia?


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Del estado sur peruano. Habian tres estados en la confederacion. 


Nor-Peruano 

Amazonas, Lima, Junin, y Trujillo 

Sur-Peruano

Arequipa, Ayacucho, Cusco, y Puno

Boliviano

Cochabamba, Chuquisaca,La Paz, Potosi, y Santa Cruz


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Bratzo said:


> y desde cuando los politicos son los que gobiernan? LOS QUE GOBIERNAN SON LOS EMPRESARIOS...los que generan plata...cosas locas de la vida..la mayoria de empresarios grandes de peru estan metidos en la politica pero no tiene que ser asi....primero tienes que llevar un curso de politica para quitarte el prejuicio de politico = corrupto maldito..otro apso burocratico askeroso donde se desaparecen las arcas de un pais.....tienes que saber mas sobre eso..que loco...y eso que eres mas viejo que yo y conoces mas sobre la vida


¿Bratzo: no estarás estudiando sociología? Te veo medio radicalón.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

ok j block...que vas a ser cuando seas grande? astronauta? presidente del mundo o vas a desatorar baños en las galerias de wilson? ni modo..se me hace que no vas a ser nada nunca...bueno yo apenas pueda voy a contribuir y ser mas patriota que mil tarados aplaudiendo la compra de armas


----------



## Mouses (Dec 21, 2004)

...Yo lo veo dificil una union con Bolivia por muchos motivos. Primero, en el peru tenemos suficientes problemas politicos como pa cargar con un pais mas convulsionao y pobre. Ya ke si bien es cierto ke en Peru hay divisiones sociales no son de las magnitudes de Bolivia donde la segregacion racial es mas marcada por eso es ke los mestisos son pocos comparados con Peru. En Peru si bien es cierto tenemos como 35% o 40% de nativos de esos por lo menos la mitad tiene una cultura mestiza ke hace mas facil la cohencion con nuestra cultura mestiza de blancos,nativos, asiaticos y negros.


Yo lo veo mas factible una union con Ecuador en un corto tiempo, ya ke si bien es cierto ese pais es mas inestable ke peru, se parece mas culturalemente a nostros ya ke tiene un importante segmente africano, de mas esta decir ke casi la mayoria de ecuatorianos son el cruce de nativos, blancos y un poco de negro como la mayoria de nosotros. Ademas economicamente no estan tan mal.


Kien sabe si el Peru se vuelve mas estable con una solida economia y un GDP per capita mas decente ( actualemente creo ke es $2870) osea por lo menos de $5000 podriamos pensar en una union con Bolivia porke tendriamos la solides pa acoger los problemas y beneficios ke traira una union con los bolis pero ahora no lo creo.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

porque una integracion sudamericana significa que los bolivianos van a ponerse a pedir limosna en lima?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bratzo said:


> ok j block...que vas a ser cuando seas grande? astronauta? presidente del mundo o vas a desatorar baños en las galerias de wilson? ni modo..se me hace que no vas a ser nada nunca...bueno yo apenas pueda voy a contribuir y ser mas patriota que mil tarados aplaudiendo la compra de armas


Sorry, pero para tu desgracia si sere algo, voy a ser arquitecto, tengo metas, trabajar para una presitigiosa firma. No se a que vino ese comentario tan estupido de tu parte. Vas a contribuir? Wow Madre Teresa, digo Bratzo, ahora quieres que te tiremos flores?


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si de hecho hay que esperar mejorar más para unirnos a Bolivia, si lo hacemos ahora Bolivia nos jalaría al fondo en ves de que nosotros los saquemos de el.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

nop...quisiera que en tu cabeza exista algo que se llama conciencia...q pena q todavia no te bajas esa actualizacion....


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Filter said:


> Si de hecho hay que esperar mejorar más para unirnos a Bolivia, si lo hacemos ahora Bolivia nos jalaría al fondo en ves de que nosotros los saquemos de el.


Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Yo quiero seeeer astronauta y a las estrellas llegar y a las estrellas llegar, yo quiero seeer arquitecto y muchas casas hacer, y muchas casa hacer, yo quiero seeer jardinero y marihuana sembrar y marihuana sembrar.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bratzo said:


> nop...quisiera que en tu cabeza exista algo que se llama conciencia...q pena q todavia no te bajas esa actualizacion....


Jajaja...que pena que todavia te sigas metiendo en las vidas ajenas...habla por ti mismo, piensa por ti mismo y aconsejate a ti mismo. Asi de simple! Lamentablemente ya no se cuando estas jodiendo y cuando hablas en serio, ya no se te puede tomar en serio.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Filter said:


> Yo quiero seeeer astronauta y a las estrellas llegar y a las estrellas llegar, yo quiero seeer arquitecto y muchas casas hacer, y muchas casa hacer, yo quiero seeer jardinero y marihuana sembrar y marihuana sembrar.


Yo quiero ser cocaleeero, y con las farc negociar, y con las farc negociar...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Oh Nubeluz golden times!


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

xfavor...EN TODO ESTE TEMA NO HE BROMEADO Y LO HE DICHO Y ENCIMA LO DIJE EN OTROS TEMAS....en verdad que pena me da que seas tan egocentrico y te preocupes tan poco por otra persona...en verdad ojala...y esto lo digo en serio como cada comentario que he hecho aqui...ojala no haya mas gente con tu mentalidad...x el bien de todos


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Yo compro productos peruanos bratzo...yo aporto lo poco que puedo. Y tambien compro pollo a la brasa y compro helado de lucuma.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

NO SOLO LAS CIUDADES DE LA SIERRA SE PARECEN ENTRE SI.....HABLAMOS EN LOS DOS PAISES QUECHUA Y AYMARA SI O NO...SACAS A ALGUIEN DE LA SIERRA O DE LA SELVA PERUANA Y SACAS A ALGUIEN DE LA SIERRA Y SELVA BOLIVIANA Y QUE HABLAN IGUAL HASTA CON EL MISMO MOTESASO ACENTO O DEJO Y DIALECTOS.... COMPARTIMOS EL TITIKAKA,EL ANTIPLANO,LA MISMA SELVA,LOS ANDES,LAS MISMA CULTURA INDIGENA LA MISMA FAUNA Y FLORA,LOS MISMOS BAILES EL MISMO FOLKLORE,LA MISMA RELIGIÓN,TENEMOS LOS MISMOS DEFECTOS COMO PUEBLOS EN VÍA DE DESAROLLO POR FAVOR EL QUE NO CONOCE BOLIVIA NO SABÉ QUE ES UN PAÍS 100 POR CIENTO IGUAL A LA SIERRA Y SELVA PERUANA EN TODO ASPECTO DE LA PALABRA Y AUNQUE NO LO CREAN LA SOCIEDAD Y LA ELITE CLASISTA DE BOLIVIA ES GENTE BLANCA DESENDIENTES PUROS DE LOS ESPAÑOLES NO MEZCLADOS Y ES LA QUE PACTICAMENTE GOBIERNA TODO EL PAÍS Y LA QUE TODO EL DINERO TIENEN....PARA MÍ CUANDO YO HE ESTUVE EN BOLIVIA SÍ ES MÁS ATRASADO QUE EL PERÚ, MÁS POBRE PERO TIENEN EL MISMO CORAZÓN Y DEJENME DESIRLES MIS QUERIDOS COMPATRIOTAS QUE LA SANGRE ES MAS GRUESA Y ESPESA QUE EL AGUA Y QUE LA SANGRE YAMA A LA SANGRE AQUI EN PERÚ O EN BOLIVIA EN DONDE MIELDA ESTEN.... ES COMPLETAMENTE RIDÍCULO EN NEGARLOS PERÚ,BOLIVIA Y ECUADOR JUNTOS COMO EN EL PASADO COMBINEMOS NUESTRAS RIQUEZAS,NUESTRO FOLKLORE QUE ES TAN RICO,NUESTRAS COSTUMBRES,NUESTRA MUSICA,NUESTRA HERMOSA NATURALEZA....IMAGINENSE LOS 3 JUNTITOS DE NUEVO Y ROTO EL MALEFICIO QUE POR TANTO TIEMPO NOS HAN DIEZMADO CAMINEMOS JUNTOS HACIA UN MEJOR PORVENIR LLENO DE POSPERIDAD LUZ Y ESPERANZAS.....


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

pero lo que debes saber (y no te toy recriminando) es que eres capaz de mucho mas...y todo a su debido tiempo....no creas que puedes poco...puedes bastante...obviamente uno esta sumergido en muchas situaciones complicadas...pero el deseo es lo que cuenta


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Estamos hablando de union con otros paises y los peruanos se ponen a discutir...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Bueno pues este foro es para mí sin lugar a dudas el más polemico y por ende el más activo en cuanto a cantidad de posts que entran por hora. 6 mil posts en la actualidad me acuerdo que hace poco estabamos en 2 mil.


----------



## Mouses (Dec 21, 2004)

...Pero si bien es cierto tenemos diferencias cojudas en esta parte del continente, una union sudamericana seria lo ideal, ya ke si aveces dicen ke hay problemas con chile, buena parte son DE LA CLASE DIRIGENTE PERUANA CON LA CLASE DIRIGENTE CHILENA, mas no entre pueblos y lo mismo creo se aplica con la mayoria de paises sudamericanos. La mayoria de paises son mestisos ke algunos tengan pekenos aportes de otras colonia no les kita la escencia ke es la fusion de culturas nativas y europeos. Hblamos la misma lengua, fuimos colonia, buscamos el desarrollo, somos como 400 millones y gracias a nosotros como ke la cultura Esponola es conocida. Ojala ke algun dia veamos el gran sueno de Bolivar.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

A VER PRIMERO SOÑAR NO CUESTA NI UN SOLO DOLOR DE CABEZA.
SOLO HAY QUE TENER IMAGINACIÓN.....

LO BUENO DE LA UNIÓN SERIA PARA BOLIVIA,PERÚ Y ECUADOR.....

1.EL VENDITO MAR, HASTA POR DEMAS TENDRIAN CASI 4,OOO KM DE LITORAL.
2.ENTRE LOS TRES PAISES PRIMEROS PRODUCTORES DE ORO,PLATA,COBRE,BANANOS,FIBRA DE ALPACA,LLAMA Y VICUÑA...
3.EL MAR MÁS RICO DEL MUNDO SIN DUDAS ENTRE PERÚ Y ECUADOR,MAR FRIO Y MAR ECUATORIAL TROPICAL UFFF LO MAXIMO..
4.PRIMEROS PRODUCTORES DE PESCADO Y EN ESPECIAL DE CAMARONES QUE EN EL NORTE DE PERÚ SE PRODUCE COMO MIERCOLES Y EN MUCHISIMA MÁS ABUNDABCIA EN ECUADOR.....
5.SERIAMOS LA PRIMERA POTENCIA EN TURISMO,DE TODO UN POCO Y PARA TODOS LOS GUSTOS, LA CONBINACIÓN DE CITIOS TURISTICOS HAY NO MAMÁ LOS RECURSOS TURISTICOS SERIAN INAGOTABLES.....
6.PERÚ TENDRIA SALIDA AL PLATA OSEA AL OCÉANO ATLÁNTICO Y AL COMERCIO CON PARAGUAY URUGUAY Y ARGENTINA POR PUERTO ORDAZ...
7. 3 MILLONES DE KILOMETROS CUADRADOS A QUIEN NO LE GUSTARIA ESO.....
8. 50 MILLONES DE PERSONAS RELATIVAMENTE POCO PARA TANTO TERRITORIO....
9. EXCELENTES PRODUCTORES DE PETROLEO,GAS,SAL,FOSFATOS,MADERA,FLORES,ETC,ETC,ETC,ETC.....
10.MEJOR INTEGRACIÓN PARA EL COMERCIO EN LA ZONA...
Y ASÍ MUCHAS OTRAS COSAS MÁS......


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Tienes razon, soñar no cuesta nada...jejeje....que derroche de optimismo! Claro, lamentablemente otra es la realidad....


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Lo malo es que también tendríamos a Evo Morales candidateando a la presidencia de esa super república. Y dando su primer decreto: el gas no se vende, carajo! que sea para nuestros nietos!
Saben qué? Yo prefiero al Perú solo antes que mal acompañado. Si Bolivia quiere progresar, que haga los méritos. Riquezas no le faltan. Ya bastante nos fregó con lo de la guerra.
Hay que asociarnos con los países que están haciendo méritos, no con los que se están yendo al precipicio.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Exactamente Pedro, eso mismo opino. Antes de unirnos, Bolivia tendria que resolver varios problemas. Como dice Filter, Bolvia no nos sacaria de nuestros problemas.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

J Block said:


> Tienes razon, soñar no cuesta nada...jejeje....que derroche de optimismo! Claro, lamentablemente otra es la realidad....


AL MENOS SUEÑO Y EN COLORES NO EN BLANCO Y NEGRO,DEJA DE SER TAN NAGATIVO QUERIDO DESPUES DE TODO EL PASADO NO SE PUEDE CAMBIAR PERO EL FUTURO SÍ LO PUEDE MOLDEAR.....Y RECUERDA NADIE ES PERFECTO NI SIQUIERA LOS ARQUITECTOS....


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

ENRIQUE DANIEL said:


> BOLIVIA ES 4 VECES MUCHO MAS GRANDE QUE ECUADOR Y TIENE MUCHAS MAS RESERVAS DE GAS Y DE TODO TIPO DE RECURSOS NATURALES EN ABUNBANCIA LO QUE LES FALTA ES CAPITAL PARA COSECHARLO Y EXPORTARLO Y UNA SALIDA AL MAR Y QUE ASÍ SALGAN DE LA MISERIA PERO COMO PAÍS ES IGUAL DE RICO QUE EL PERÚ MISMO Y OJO QUE ES UN PAÍS MUCHO MENOS POBLADO SOLO 9 MILLONES DE BOLIVIANOS ESO NO ES NADA DE POBLACIÓN....... DE UN MISMO PLATO COME EL PERRO EL PERICOTE Y EL GATO.......ASÍ QUE PIENSEN Y RECUERDEN QUE BOLIVIA PERTENECIO AL PERÚ Y COMPARTIMOS MUCHOS VINCULOS DE NUESTRA HISTORIA ANTEPASADA Y DEJEMONOS DE HABLAR MIERDA DE ELLOS LA MISMA SANGRE INDIJENA ESPAÑOLA E INCA CORRE POR VUESTRAS VENAS QUIERAN O NO????? SOMOS Y TENEMOS EL MISMO LEGADO HISTORICO HELLO Y EN ALGÚN MOMENTO DE LA HISTORIA POR MALES
> FUIMOS SEPARADOS ENTRE SIIIIII DESPIERTEN LA UNIÓN HACE LA FUERZA NO ESTAMOS PARA MENOSPRECIAR A NADIE QUE TENGA NUESTRA MISMA SANGRE SANGRE INCA,INDIJENA Y ESPAÑOLA ASÍ QUE.........


aja deacuerdo contigo viva la integracion!!!!!!!


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

recien me pongo a leer todo este debate y jajajajajajajajajajajajaja!!!!!!!!


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

J Block said:


> Jajaja...ok Bratzo, lo que tu digas, integrate pues, que esperas?



Yo me integro contigo Bratzo :sleepy:


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Renzo__7 said:


> Me gustaria saber q pensaria un boliviano sobre nuestros planes de "*anexacion*"...........


a mi también pero lamentablemente no hay ni uno.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Para mi la integracion si es buena, pero no se puede hacer, como alguien tambien dijo, de la noche a la mañana. 
Y tampoco es "me quiero unir con tal país" , porque no es asi de fácil.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Ya esta puesta la semilla de la CSN.....ahora hay que tener paciencia,
apresurarnos nos traerian mas problemas que beneficios.
Con Bolivia por ahora es inviable....ese pais tiene que resolver muchos 
problemas sociales......Con Ecuador pasa piola..tiene mucha similitud
en lo economico y social.


----------



## Poroto (Oct 10, 2003)

Chile apoya 100% la union peruanoboliviana, asi nos dejan de joder con lo del mar...

VIVA LA CONFEDERACION PERUVIANA!!!


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Una union con Ecuador.  Saga Falabella entraria a Quito, Guayaquil, Cuenca, etc. Ripley tambien...E. Wong en Quito!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

poroto said:


> Chile apoya 100% la union peruanoboliviana, asi nos dejan de joder con lo del mar...
> 
> VIVA LA CONFEDERACION PERUVIANA!!!


Una aclaración, mi estimado Poroto. No te pases de vivo con tus bromas. El Perú no está jodiendo a Chile con lo del mar. Lo que está haciendo es reclamar lo que tu país, patudamente (o sea conchudamente) se pretende apropiar.
No metas de contrabando, entre risa y risa, una estupidez como ésa.


----------



## Poroto (Oct 10, 2003)

pedro1011 said:


> Una aclaración, mi estimado Poroto. No te pases de vivo con tus bromas. El Perú no está jodiendo a Chile con lo del mar. Lo que está haciendo es reclamar lo que tu país, patudamente (o sea conchudamente) se pretende apropiar.
> No metas de contrabando, entre risa y risa, una estupidez como ésa.


Estaba hablando de Bolivia... 

Lo que se solucionaria seria la demanda boliviana por mar... lo del reclamo peruano supongo que subsistiria, aunque no estoy al tanto de que se trata, aunque estimo que tendràn toda la razòn (asi te ponès contento)...


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Bueno, si hablabas de Bolivia, te pido disculpas por mi trato belicoso. No me gustaría pelear contigo, porque me simpatizas en el tema económico.
Como comprenderás, en el tema de la delimitación marítima no me puedo retractar.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

amor y paz...


----------

